# Help me Identify my Farmall tractor



## stackz (Nov 13, 2004)

had this tractor for quite a while. I parked it when it began giving me starting problems (I believe the rings were starting to go...stupid draft carbs lol).

anyway, I've been using my case sc and finally got a waterpump on the way for it so I figure it's high time this tractor went to someone who will care for it.

BUT, I have no clue what it is haha. Best of my memory it is a 1950 model but I honestly cant remember.

I'm sure someone on here will be able to identify it for what it really is. If you need more specific pictures to properly identify it let me know. also, tell me what you think it would be worth in as-is condition, and yes it WILL crank and run with a bit of help.

<img src=http://www.superhonda.com/photopost/data/513/43322DSC00004-med.jpg>
<img src=http://www.superhonda.com/photopost/data/513/43322DSC00003-med.jpg>
<img src=http://www.superhonda.com/photopost/data/513/43322DSC000021-med.jpg>


----------



## stackz (Nov 13, 2004)

I think I'm an idiot, just realized its got a big "H" right on the side of it haha....

so this makes it an H model I guess? lol, anyone can help me verify year model for it? and approximate value?


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi stackz,, and welcome to Tf.com!! you're right it is an H. the serial# plate should be on the clutch housing (left hand side I think). I can date it from the serial #.


----------



## stackz (Nov 13, 2004)

man, I was hoping you wouldn't say that. the data plate is just like a well used coin...worn smoooothhhh. It's been reduced to basically being a nice shiny piece of metal held to the casing. 

oh well, can you give me an "estimation" at the year :monkey:


----------



## pgo12 (Nov 23, 2004)

if you can give the casting #s on some of the parts , should be close to the year. casting #s will be on most cast pieces. wheel hubs, torque tube, rear end. motor block. for example, it would say 10-25-n. [10th mon, day 25, 1944]. pg


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Whats that attachment mounted on the front? Looks like some kind of a coltvater or something.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

There is also a serial# cast into the block on a machined surface just below the head at the right front, just behind the mag.


----------



## stackz (Nov 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Whats that attachment mounted on the front? Looks like some kind of a coltvater or something. *


honestly cant remember to tell you the truth, it's been on there since we bought it back in 86, kinda just hangs there but it does move up and down and all (or at least it did heh).



> There is also a serial# cast into the block on a machined surface just below the head at the right front, just behind the mag.


I'll check on that and the part numbers tomorrow. I spent waaayyyy too long today working on a car project (2.3turbo 88 mustang with a friend) and I'm way too tired now and its soooo cold outside.


----------



## scout180 (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks like your H has part of a 2-row cultivator - rear section is missing...it covered the wheel tracks. The odd shaped panel on the side looks like it may be a displaced fender, but it seems too long. Fenders could not be used on one side because of the cultivator lift assy. The odd panel may be a skirt to keep the cornstalks from being torn by the tractor. Our 4-row on the similar/larger M had shields for each row, mounted low beside the sweeps - they kept you from covering small corn. We raised them up/removed as the corn got taller. Still, I'm not sure what that panel is....see if it's really mounted or just laying there. You've got 5 good forward and 1 reverse gears. R is up and left, 1 below it, 2 up center, 3 down center, 4 up right, 5 down right - no synchro, but you can slip between next higher gear, not down. 4th gear is most common, with 5th being for the road. My M with 15.5X38s does 22-1/2 mph wide open....

Dave


----------



## stackz (Nov 13, 2004)

That's a fender off one of our case tractors haha, we just used it to keep rain off that side of the engine. it's just sitting there. We've got the back half of that setup because it was there when we got the tractor. Cant remember where we put it.

We took it off because back in the 80's we fabbed up a "driveshaft boom" for the back along with a tow hitch and used the tractor to pull engines out of cars with.

but still, would it be a safe bet to say it's a 1950 model or there abouts??

I'd get the numbers off the tractor but it's cold and raining outside and I leave town tomorrow.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

It has a mag on it, so I'd guess 47 or earlier, but can't be sure till I have a serial# to go by.


----------



## scout180 (Jul 22, 2004)

I'll cast in for '46 or earlier....the seat looks like may be even earlier.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

that seat looks the same as my 39 h but like partsman says hard to tell without the s/n


----------



## stackz (Nov 13, 2004)

hmm, I guess ignore the third picture haha, I must have accidently gotten files crossed upon upload or something.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

That's the standard seat from about 1940 on, ('39s had a gulley in the tranny cover) a deluxe seat was availlable with a spring and shock at the rear.


----------



## stackz (Nov 13, 2004)

I'll have to let this thread die down until christmas I guess, it was too cold and rainy for me to get out to get any #'s off the tractor and now I'm back in atlanta, ga while the tractor is in summerville, sc

thanks for the effort guys, much appreciated.


----------

